# exhausting puppy life!



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have now had my puppy for nearly 3 weeks, she's almost 11 and a half weeks old now. Before I had her, I read this forum, as well as books and any info on raising a puppy every day and thought I had it all pretty well covered. A part of me knew, though, that there was a lot I wouldn't know and couldn't prepare for until it actually happened and I had my puppy. I was right. In saying that this forum was and still is extremely helpful, so thank you all. What I found the most useful about it, was just descriptions of every day life from real people, and the feeling that someone else is going through the same thing has been very comforting. 
Her toilet training is going great in my opinion, we live in an apartment, which is a lot of work, although we are only on second floor. She has never done number twos inside, and has only weed inside a couple of times, but thats just cause I haven't been watching her hard enough, and in saying that, the last time was about a week ago. She doesn't "ask" to go out yet, I just take her when I think she needs to go, and she just about always does. I assume with time she will actually start letting me know when she wants out? 
At nights she sleeps in her crate, which is another thing I'm so happy about. She just loves her crate, the first couple of nights she cried a little, and barked, and god that's hard to listen to, specially living in an apartment!!! covering the crate with a sheet helped, and now she sleeps there happily all night. 
I work with horses and she comes to work with me, I try and have as much time with her during the day as possible, but a lot of the day she has to spend tied up as I can't trust her around the horses yet, she's got no fear and would run the risk of being stepped on. Somehow I have to teach her to stay away from their legs, not quite sure yet how I do that. She's tied up next to her crate, with the crate door open, and she decides to spend most of the day asleep in the crate watching me ride and lunge the horses in the arena next to her. There have been days when she barks, which I find hard, but if I give her no attention she quiets down and then I go to her and praise her, this seems to work. It gets hard when there are other people there and I feel like the barking puppy annoys them. Funny how much I find myself worrying about other people and what they think... On the whole I find there's a lot of pressure directed towards me from people (often from people who dont know much about dogs) to have my dog behave perfectly straight away. This has been one of the hardest things about dog ownership so far, and I think at times I find I'm quite sensitive too. 
Another thing has been the exhaustion, I have watched this puppy 24/7 for almost three weeks now. Its really hard work, at times I feel really desperate, and if she's been really naughty its easy to think its never going to get better. 
There have been times of thinking "what have I done?" and "I want my life back!", especially in the evenings, as she has crazy mental moments of just biting everything and running around like a total nutcase. When this happened in the first week I didnt know what to do. She wasn't like this during the day, but before bedtime she went bananas, and it really wasn't pleasant. I used to think I have to tire her out, as I can't possibly put her in the crate like that. What I eventually did was the opposite, when she looked like she got into crazy mood, I would just put her in her crate, cover it, and she would fall straight asleep!!! I couldn't believe it! I think she was just overtired. I do that every night now, however I don't know if I should try and deal with her crazy mood in some other way as well? I always wanted my dog to think of outside time as playtime and inside time as rest, but this puppy seems to think the opposite, any ideas, or is it just time?
She has met easily over 100 people while with me, and goes to puppy school and has been to lots of places. she jumps on people and bites, she pulls on the leash and most of the time when out she has no idea I'm there, as everything else is so exciting, its hard to get contact and remind her that I'm there.
She listens to simple commands when not distracted, like sit, down, and stay. I really want to teach her good recall and leave it, but haven't started on them yet, as I'm nervous about making mistakes on these commands that I consider the most important.
However, all things aside, she is absolutely the sweetest and gentlest and funniest puppy ever and I love her to bits! Sometimes I just need to hear from someone that it does get better, as puppyhood (as wonderful as it is) is exhausting, and there are days when its hard to imagine normal life again. 
Thank you everyone for your continuous help, I hope this has helped someone too. Its important to be able to vent, too! My non-dog friends think I've gone slightly crazy and its hard to defend myself when you're really tired


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yes it does get better. And it sounds to me like you are doing everything right so far. My husband and I were in a bad car accident when our puppy was 3 weeks old and we were going to see her for the first time. We had to manage work and physiotherapy several days a week each and this crazy "Wild Child" puppy. I often thought the same things that you have.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like she is doing exceptionally well.
The leash pulling and her acting like your not there is just her age. They are easily distracted and excited by new places and people. 
There is no reason to wait on teaching recall and leave it.
Go to the store and buy some thin soft rope and 2 clips.
Cut the rope into a 10 ft. section for in the house. Use that one for Leave it. Anytime she goes to get something she shouldn't, tell her Leave it while pulling her away from it with the lead.
Cut a longer section for outside. anytime you recall her make sure the lead is with in reach. Call her and if she doesn't respond, pull her in with the lead. Then pet and praise her. Its good to have a release command, so she knows when it okay to take off running again.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

To reiterate what TexasRed said and to stress a few key words.... The rope T'red mentions makes it extremely easy for you to reinforce your command. Reinforcing means it is a way for you to insure the dog will do what you ask. Where most people fall down in their training (myself included) is not being consistent EVERY time all the time. So that means EVERY time my dog leaves the house, she must sit and wait for humans to walk out first and she isn't allowed to go through the door until I release her. The early stages of this often meant getting everyone to shuffle back inside and do it over. 

Think of it this way - everytime you open up the treat bag, i bet your dog knows that sound and comes running up to because it knows its getting a treat. Same theory applies to your commands (any command), every time it hears the command, the dog knows it must listen because the dog never had the opportunity to not listen to as you have ALWAYS been ready to reinforce/make your dog listen.

Good luck with the crazy dog zoomies - you are exactly right in that it is often an overtired dog (much like kids) that just don't know how to manage being so tired so the go nuts.

Nate


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

oh my god, yes, I know exactly what you're talking about. Lua is noticeably mellower (notice, i said mellowER) at just 5.5 months old. one night when she was around your pup's age, i had a moment of "what have I done, this little lovable creature has made my life miserable." it passed quickly, however, when I was able to commiserate with another V owner and hear that she had those moments also. so far i've learned that lots of annoyances in puppyhood pass with time. it just feels like that time passes at half-speed. 

I'm in grad school and got Lua a couple weeks into the fall semester --- i thought it would be challenging (but doable, especially after the first few sleepless weeks); it was impossible. i had the hardest time getting any work done. but now, if i take lua on a hike, or have a playdate, or go to the dog park, or take her to daycare, she's happy to be quiet for a few hours so I can do some work. If I ever got a tattoo, it might read "a tired puppy makes for a happy home." getting lua some exercise, truly, is the key to our functioning life. I realize it's difficult now as your pup's so young, but trust me --- as soon as you feel comfortable letting them run free around the barn, going on walks, going on trail rides, etc, your life will become so much easier. I like to think of those trying weeks as a "best buddy for life" tax. 

RE letting her run free around the horses --- I totally understand your worry about her getting hurt. but having seen many pups raised around a barn, i can tell you that they learn to stay out of the way quickly, and that that lesson usually comes without the need for a vet visit. Perhaps you could longe the quietest horse you have and let the pup learn how to stay out of the way on her own. or tie her to your belt while mucking stalls, or something. 

RE the crazy moods --- Lua TOTALLY had these, and it really was like an over-tired child that needs a nap. so i would crate her when she was too nuts to manage, and she would fall straight asleep. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I remember the last time I raised a puppy, which was over twenty years ago... Playing a rousing game of "chase the tennis ball" at five o'clock in the morning, and thinking "What have I gotten myself into!!" Puppies are busy little creatures, aren't they?! Once your pup is fully grown (2 years old), you'll look back on this time and smile.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It gets better 

When we got our second "Chase" I was secretly thinking maybe we should give him back because he was a maniac. He settled after a few days and within 2 weeks he was a great puppy. He is now 6.5 months and he's amazing.


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow this is me at the moment! I'm exhausted. It's just like having a new baby. The housework doesn't get done, I get no rest, and a few time I've thought 'what have I done?' I know it will get easier but it's so helpful reading comments that prove it does!! Our little Toby is very easy at the moment, apart from over enthusiastic playbiting! I'm trying to enjoy every minute. Btw he's currently going bonkers in his bed and is currently under the mattress rolling around ;-)


----------

